# Why Can't I Post Blogs?



## AllisonCypress

When I go to the Blog Tree, it doesn't let me post any Blogs!  Can someone please explain how?  I'm new here, and Madison doesn't know why it "isn't working..."  I would really appreciate it if someone could help me!  Thank you!  
~Allison


----------



## Horus

Did you not see the "Create New Post" button under the search bar? 

If it's just straight up not there it could be that you need a certain amount of posts to start one because of bots and whatnot but I'm betting you just didn't see the button


----------



## AllisonCypress

No, Madison showed me where the "Create New Post" button is, but it's not there.  But maybe you're right, I don't have many posts.  Thank you!


----------



## Horus

Well I wouldn't know how many posts you actually need sense I've been here for five years (omg, I'm old) and blogs weren't here back then so I'd just private message a mod and ask. They shouldn't mind. Alternately, you could just guess, it'd have to be some number ending with a 0 unless Jeremy is mad evil and made it like 13 or something.


----------



## Caius

You simply don't have enough posts. I'm not sure on the specific number.


----------



## Justin

Hi Allison. You need about 8 posts to create blog entries. (you're only 2 away!) This is to prevent spam bots from posting blogs before we catch them.


----------



## Horus

Justin said:


> Hi Allison. You need about _*8*_ posts to create blog entries. (you're only 2 away!) This is to prevent spam bots from posting blogs before we catch them.



I knew it, he is evil. 

Wait, _about?_

Now I'm curious how many it actually is, so tell me when you're able too c:


----------



## AllisonCypress

Ha, thanks!


----------

